# My Divers



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi most of us like divers i have had so many sold lot then wanted them back i am geting back into them now this is what i have .what have you got.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Very nice, I do love an orange face.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

A few from over the years...Seiko SKX 009.....(no longer have this one)










Orange monster....










Seiko SKX 251...










Omega Seamaster Pro.










Seiko SKZ211J1..










Bulova Accutron Deep Sea...










Plus several other 'divers style' watches


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For example...

Seiko 7T32...










Seiko 6139..










Accurist..










A couple of Casios..



















And although really a pilots watch, the GMT..as it's an oyster.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Divers aren't a big part of my collection but I do have these ....


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll play

some of these now have new homes, so some of you will recognise them










these have all gone :wallbash:


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Not as many as you Ian.





































I hope they're orange enough for you Faze!

Im hoping to received an incoming from our friend in Portugal this morning to add to these!

Paul.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

got










gone





































I don't appear to keep hold of divers watches - hadn't realised until now I had moved so many on


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi and thats it with a few on the way.all the best woody77.


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

Mike , your Tissot is very nice.

Scott , that Oris super is right up my street!

Both very, very nice!

Paul.


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow you have a lot Woody! Just 2 divers for me that I'd actually get wet


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Some great looking watches there. Here's mine.










Not really a diver but its been down to 50m on a few occasions and was my main dive watch for a few years










The omega smp










I've got a swatch one somewhere that used to get used too.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I only have a couple of divers now:-



















Mike


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys some very nice ones keep them comeing . theres this one as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple of my better ones


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

This is my current little cabal.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

In no particular order, here are mine...

002










GMT










Monster










Combat Sub










Spork










HAGW all


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Not a fan of dive watches but have to admit there's some nice examples here.

Woody - love that Mambo Secs Machine, very funky.

Roger - aren't you bored of that terrible Accutron Deep Sea yet? I really think you should sell it to me........ :naughty:


----------



## Rod Stunt (Mar 1, 2013)

hey jbw, really nice sm300


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

spaceslug said:


> Not a fan of dive watches but have to admit there's some nice examples here.
> 
> Woody - love that Mambo Secs Machine, very funky.
> 
> Roger - aren't you bored of that terrible Accutron Deep Sea yet? I really think you should sell it to me........ :naughty:


 hi thank very it has a very cool blue back light as well not watch you see much .all the best woody77


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

It seems I have a thing for divers, some still here some gone


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Loving the Bulova 'snorkels', Frogspawn.......another couple for Spaceslug to lust after! :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Loving the Bulova 'snorkels', Frogspawn.......another couple for Spaceslug to lust after! :lol:


Both gone I'm afraid, but I would love them back...


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Everyone I've come across who had one of those Bulovas and flipped it seems to regret it.

Damn it, I just need one more willing victim.........

:big_boss:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Go on then...


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Not strictly a diver, but 200m WR


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

it said:


> Not strictly a diver, but 200m WR


Very nice indeed.


----------



## Damian (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi some nice watches there .well i have a few new ones this week as i sold ten lcd last week so had a bit of money in paypal so got a few new ones in .


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

My K3.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi theres this one as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

I have only one now, but planning buy more in the future.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Miterant said:


> I have only one now, but planning buy more in the future.


I got a nice view of the strap but not much of the watch. It looks cool just wish I could see more of it.

:taz:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

luckywatch said:


> Miterant said:
> 
> 
> > I have only one now, but planning buy more in the future.
> ...


Another foto for you.  Is a little bit more watch on it.


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

Some of mine


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

And some more


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

jeff wilson said:


> And some more


 hi jeff thay are very nice all the best woody77


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oops! I forgot I still had this one. 2836 sterile with Superluminova Snowflake bits and pieces. (Not getting enough wrist time!)










Mike


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

frogspawn said:


> It seems I have a thing for divers, some still here some gone


Do you still have this one?


----------



## Miterant (Feb 27, 2012)

woody77 said:


> jeff wilson said:
> 
> 
> > And some more
> ...


I like them too. They are very good dive watches. :thumbup:

I'd like to have one of them. Or both.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll add mine to the show:


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

woody77 said:


> jeff wilson said:
> 
> 
> > And some more
> ...


Thanks


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ESL said:


> I'll add mine to the show:


 hi love the tissot i had one some time back it was not as nice as yours .all the best woody77.


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

You have some lovely Divers there Jeff. And those group shots look great :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning group there Jeff. One day I'm going to have a Sub. After I've learned the knack of not spending money.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi new in last week .all the best woody77.


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey,

Can I ask what the watch in the third picture in is?

Thanks


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

These (apart from the Oris)










This










This










Also a Tissot Sea Toutch.no photos yet though.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Some gorgeous divers on the list so far. Love those Aquadives :thumbsup:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

There are some lovely watches in this thread!

Here's mine to add:

PO 8500










1966 5513










Omega Seamaster 60 (approx 1969)










Modified SKX00x










Self-build










Amphibia with a Dave Murphy Bezel and a Dagaz insert


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

And the rest!

Amphibia '67










My other SKX00x currently being modded (waiting for a glass removing tool so that I can change the chapter ring)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Divers? I love 'em 

Notable escapees (either traded or sold) include Benarus Moray 2, Halios Holotype, Ocean 7, Laco hinged lug diver, Artego 300m orange dial, Japy Terrestre (quartz) & Japy Aquatique (auto) - of these I regret selling/trading the Benarus & Artego the most & I'd be happy owning either/both of these models again.

Here's a quick line up of what I have at the moment:

Seiko diverâ€™s (except for the Seiko Spirit dress watch - I still have all of these though the vintage 70m may be up for sale soon):



Custom 6309/6306 - I modded this ages ago - it's a bit cobbled together but looks good (I think) & still works fine:



Yobokies Albacore - I traded my Benarus Moray for this one & I doubt I'll ever get rid (never say never though!) :



BFK black - if I've got a beater/daily wear watch then this is probably it; a present from my wife so it's a keeper :



BFK stainless - another present from wifey so another keeper - no great hardship as these are superb watches:



Modified Pulsar auto - another one of my custom creations - have tried selling it a couple of times but there's been little/no interest - it works fine & I wear it occasionally just to keep it alive:



Continued ...........


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Sector - a fine watch & on my wrist as I write this:



Animal Zepher - much better quality than I was expecting for a fashion brand - I like it very much:



Citizen GMT - great watch but decided it was too big so traded it for the above Sector:



Bluestone - still have this & wear it occasionally - it works fine but the day/date don't change (I'll get it sorted out one day):



Benarus & Aqualung - both now sadly gone :



Continued.................


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Artego â€" now sadly gone:



Seiko frankenmonster - also gone (don't miss it much):



Laco - hinged lugs - I owned this twice (lovely watch but one time too many I think):



Th...Th...Th...That's all folks!!!


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Love that Amph '67, as well as the Yobokies.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Trigger said:


> Love that Amph '67,	as well as the Yobokies.


Thanks!

The '67 is getting quite a bit of wrist time at the moment.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

ed335d said:


> Trigger said:
> 
> 
> > Love that Amph '67,	as well as the Yobokies.
> ...


If you ever post that for sale on here, it wont last 5 minutes. I just hope I see it first for once.


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Trigger said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > Trigger said:
> ...


IF I flip it, I'll give you the heads-up first!


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

]
















Can i ask what watch this is? It's very nice but i cant see much to go off - Apologies it's very hard copying images on my phone

Thanks (and sorry for re-posting, but i realise my first one may have been a little confusing given how many watches were actually posted ^^)


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi not sure what make it is sorry, some more photos for you it has a blue bazel in side makes the dail look bule in some lights as well .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi new in this week ,all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice Woody. I really like those low profile divers that AL / Divex, et al produce.


----------



## jeff wilson (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice woody



woody77 said:


>


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this new in as nice seiko mod .all the best woody77.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

selection of ones i still own or have in the past..


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

cont...





































that all i have have photos of tho there have been may more , on a side note, does the person i sold the above O&W still have it?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one as well and its one of the best divers i have every had fits very nice on your wrist for watch thats 50mm ,its has a very well made barcelet i would say like a very high end watch ,as good as any omega and to me thay have some of the best imho makes a rolex barcelet seem very low rent imho and i do have a one so i know ,that said its not one of the new ones .with new types ,i have try one on and thay seem better .all the best woody77.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Seiko SKX007 with mod dial and sword hand set then a Rolex style bezel and insert.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi this one moded Seiko .


----------



## salvadali (May 17, 2013)

This thread is brilliant , so many watches , so little money , I definitely want an accutron now.


----------



## Euurie (Mar 1, 2013)

woody77 said:


> hi not sure what make it is sorry, some more photos for you it has a blue bazel in side makes the dail look bule in some lights as well .all the best woody77.


FINALLY!, I think i've found what it is 

Google: zuludiver 212 Quartz Military Watch with NATO Strap, PVD Black SBS

First result

... Jeez, that took longer than I imagined


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more but I just traded the frist oneall the best woody77



































.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------

